# Central Audi Vw Birmingham



## zsdom (Oct 25, 2020)

Anyone used them and can they recommend them?

I was all set to go to Midland VW but its a bit of a hassle to get someone to play taxi to & from home but Central Audi are only a 10min drive away


----------

